# Thomas McCrie (the younger) on the old Scots Confession of 1560



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 12, 2019)

The younger Thomas McCrie's essay in the collection from which this extract is taken is particularly noteworthy for his reliance on manuscript sources in the State Paper Office. Below, he makes the following observation concerning the Scots Confession of 1560:

It is simple, short, and scriptural, in strict accordance with the Confessions of the other Reformed Churches, of which it was a faithful echo — a circumstance sufficiently accounting for the readiness and apparent haste with which it was compiled and accepted ...

For more, see Thomas McCrie (the younger) on the old Scots Confession of 1560.


----------

